# Owner of broken rifle surrenders for 30-month sentence



## AWP (Jul 3, 2008)

I know WND is somewhat biased, but I first saw this story on CNN and the facts aren't disputed. A firearm owner lent his AR-15 to someone for target practice. While at the range the weapon fired a burst. Despite no modification to the rifle, and one subject to a recall at that, the owner was convicted of, drum roll please, "Unlawful transfer of a machinegun." 

The problem with all of this is now the BATF can classify your stock AR-15 as a "machine gun" if it misfires. With the assault weapons ban coming up to a vote it will be interesting to see if this case plays a roll in that.

http://www.worldnetdaily.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=68590



> A Wisconsin man today surrendered to federal authorities to begin serving a 30-month prison term for having a broken rifle, prompting the Gun Owners of America to issue a warning about the owner's liability should any semi-automatic weapon ever misfire.
> 
> "A gun that malfunctions is not a machine gun," Larry Pratt, executive director of GOA, said. "What the [federal Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives] has done in the [David] Olofson case has set a precedent that could make any of the millions of Americans that own semi-automatic firearms suddenly the owner [of] an unregistered machine gun at the moment the gun malfunctions."


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 3, 2008)

I read this on the High Road. Com. 

The BATFE is one agency that just needs to be abolished. Since we have an Internal Revenue Service now and Prohibition is done with, they really don't have a whole lot to do but pick fights with law abiding citizens over gun malfunctions. The other half of the time they are under cover at gun shows. 

Leave us the fuck alone BATFE.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 3, 2008)

This is fucking sick............


----------

